# Cycling in Hong Kong



## MACTIV (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello all,

My partner & I are moving to Hong Kong mid February and we can't wait. Could someone please tell me, is there a strong cycling presence in Hong Kong?

Are there cycling groups/squads that we can join & train with?

I have searched the net and can see there are several good bike shops & believe this must indicate that there is?

If anybody can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

hi there, i might be moving to hk in feb 2013. would love to join ur cycling posse !


----------

